# Stubborn Seltzer Bottle--Alternative Removal?



## knatsm

Hi All,

 I have five old seltzer bottles ranging from the 20s to the 40s. I have been successful removing their tops for cleaning with little more than a strap wrench and elbow grease. 

 I recently bought another one that I am having the damnedest time opening. (It has an amazing local label that you can't enjoy because it's so darn dirty.) I have tried the strap wrench, WD-40, temperature changes, lubricating oil, and pretty much every method imaginable. I've basically created the same "situation" the old removal tool would have used. I've googled a ton, too.

 It seems there's no hope getting this thing off without some more drastic measures. Should I try to cut through the collar metal at the point is meets the top spigot part? Should I have a hole drilled in the bottom glass so I can at least run water through it? Thoughts?

 Thanks!!


----------



## epackage

Put it in a paint can or something, spray head down, and let it soak in some lubricant for a couple days. Then try holding the thread collar with a pair of channel lock pliers and removing it, I've only ever had one that wouldn't come loose. Don't do any drilling on the bottle, it's better to cut the head off and replace it...


----------



## sandchip

I agree with Jim unless you plan on saving the spigot assembly.  If so, I'd get a piece of leather to protect the collar from the plier jaws.  If not, you'd might as well cut it off and pirate a spigot off another bottle.


----------



## chosi

I don't know if this helps any, but it's kind of cool.  I saw it on bay.
 It appears to be special pliers and a wooden jig for removing syphon seltzer tops.


----------

